# GADS Setup Issue Through Sonicwall NSA2400



## nhammen09 (Apr 9, 2013)

I've been having a problem getting Google Apps Directory Sync setup and working from within a school. I have AD completely set up and cleaned up. We use Google Apps through the school, and I'm trying to set it up so when we add new students, OUs, etc it can sync to create their email and eventually integrate SSO. When I go to authorize the account with Google Admin, the program locks up and never completes the authorize. I worked with Google Apps support for a few hours. Really awesome guys, and great support. It appears that somehow, outbound communication to Google are being stopped at our SonicWall NSA2400, but we aren't registered for anything besides basic firewall at the moment, (no IDS, content filtering, etc). When I try to authorize while watching the logs, I don't see anything that catches my eye, but there is no filtering before or after this Sonicwall. I've started a case with Dell for it, but they're really not a lot of help. All of their suggestions are scripted and generic. Has anyone else seen this setup or run into this and could give me a direction to go in?


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Have you created the proper firewall rules to allow a synch inbound?


----------



## nhammen09 (Apr 9, 2013)

MitchConner said:


> Have you created the proper firewall rules to allow a synch inbound?


yep. I have 80, 443, and 389 going to the server through the firewall.


----------



## MitchConner (May 8, 2015)

Has it ever synched?

Might be worth creating a new rule on the firewall allowing any port/protocol for testing purposes.


----------

